# lemon extract tincture



## potka (Dec 6, 2009)

has anyone had any success using lemon extract as a medium for a tincture? i have some at my disposal and heard it contains a high percentage of alcohol...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds intresting.


----------



## potka (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah i know well i ground up all the buds heated em up and used the lemon extract. Right away it turned a nice emerald green. Very excited too see how it turns out i'm gonna let it soak for a week or so and try it out, i put a little less than an eighth and put it into a little less than 2 ozs


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 7, 2009)

.

I'm picking up some grape seed extract tonight, I'll get some lemon extract as well. I thought the acidity would help dissolve the resin quicker, I wasn't sure if it would bind with the cannaboids like an oil or if we'd have to shake the bottle every time we used the tincture. Good stuff potka, keep us updated on how the tincure turns out. 

The green color in your tincture is the chlorophyll, not the resin - which will be light amber. But it does indicate quick extraction, hopefully it'll dissolve resin quickly as well as the water soluble chlorophyll.

.



.

*McCormick "Pure Lemon Extract" contains 83% alcohol. 

http://www.mccormick.com/productdetail.cfm?id=6028

*Damn that's a good percentage, better than the 75% for 151 proof rum I can get around here. Good find!


----------



## potka (Dec 7, 2009)

For an update. It absorbs VERY QUICKLY. my tincture is now a very dark green color . I might be straining it tonight, its so dark it has to be done.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 7, 2009)

.

potka what kind of extract are you using? The grocery store stuff lists water before alcohol as ingredients, I'm going to hit the health food store tomorrow to see if they have any McCormick pure extract or something similar.

.


----------



## potka (Dec 7, 2009)

i got if from GFS (gordon food service) idk how many stores there are tho
but it's labeled as Pure Lemon Extract and its labeled as a GFS product


----------



## timmythetooth (Dec 8, 2009)

potka said:


> i got if from GFS (gordon food service) idk how many stores there are tho
> but it's labeled as Pure Lemon Extract and its labeled as a GFS product



Any updates on the lemon extract?


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 8, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> I'm picking up some grape seed extract tonight, I'll get some lemon extract as well. I thought the acidity would help dissolve the resin quicker, I wasn't sure if it would bind with the cannaboids like an oil or if we'd have to shake the bottle every time we used the tincture.


If the grape seed extract is high in alcohol content, then you only need to shake the bottle while it's brewing. (If it's not, then your tincture will take much longer to brew, and it still most likely won't be nearly as potent.) Then you'd strain the pulp from the liquid like any other tincture... unless you don't mind it feeling like sand going down your throat. 



> *McCormick "Pure Lemon Extract" contains 83% alcohol.
> 
> http://www.mccormick.com/productdetail.cfm?id=6028
> 
> *Damn that's a good percentage, better than the 75% for 151 proof rum I can get around here. Good find!


I get my extracts from Spice Barn. They sell them in bulk, so the prices are wicked cheap compared to what you'll pay in any store. My lemon extract (80% alcohol) was $18.99 for a 16 oz. bottle.  Compare that to $4.79 for a 1 oz. bottle of McCormick's at a grocery store, and Spice Barn's price is a steal! (They sell extracts in 4 oz., 8 oz., 16 oz., & 1 gallon bottles.) Each extract I've viewed on their site so far tells you its alcohol content.

*P.S.* According to Spice Barn's grape extract (not listed as _grape seed extract_, mind you) page, the third ingredient is alcohol; whereas that is my lemon extract's first ingredient. So my guesstimate is that it's not nearly as high in alcohol percentage.


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 8, 2009)

potka said:


> For an update. It absorbs VERY QUICKLY. my tincture is now a very dark green color . I might be straining it tonight, its so dark it has to be done.


 I hope you didn't do that yet! Tincture takes weeks to brew. Some say it's done in a week, but I can guarantee that their tincture would be much more potent if they were to wait at least four weeks, if not six to eight.

As has been stated in this thread, chlorophyll is causing the green color. It has *nothing* to do with the resin. If it's getting darker green, then it's nothing more than the chlorophyll darkening and/or extracting from any fibers of foliage that often gets mixed into the kief. (Assuming you're using kief, of course. If you're using bud and/or trim, then it's going to get very dark green, indeed!)

*You cannot judge whether a tincture is done by color, or by sight period. You can only know by testing a small amount of it.* Once you've made it several times, you just know when it's done by marking the calendar. Of course if you change strains or alcohol content, you'll need to gauge the "cooking time" for it all over again.  


I've got four ounces of tincture that just came out of one month of soaking. It's so potent that I can add one-to-two teaspoons into a 20 oz. mug of hot tea (herbal: no caffeine), and within moments of sipping it I start to noticeably relax. (And this tincture was made from a plant that was harvested extremely early, due to practical reasons too long to list anywhere but where I did list it: in my grow journal. lol) This dose wouldn't be enough to get someone high, but it was enough to help me get to sleep... which is quite a feat for a severe chronic insomniac like I am! 

That's a big advantage to using cooking extracts for tincture: it tastes really good in foods. The only reason I taste even a hint of pot in my tea when adding lemon extract tincture is because I know it's there. Since I prefer lemon in my tea, it's perfect.  Next extract I'm getting is cinnamon!  It's less alcohol content than the lemon (60%-70%), but I love cinnamon in my coffee! I mostly drink leaded coffee, but I also have unleaded beans that taste surprisingly good. Cinnamon tincture in my French vanilla decaf will be yummy!!! 


*BTW...* For my next batch of tincture (which will likely be in the next couple/few weeks, when I get around to it ), I'm going to do two for a side-by-side comparison. One I will first water cure the bud and trim I'll be using for the tincture, and the other I'll dry and cure the usual way in a jar. The reason for this is that water curing draws out a lot (if not all) of the chlorophyll into the water, which you drain and replace with fresh water at least once daily. I'll be making both tinctures from the same strain and use the same weight of bud and trim, as well as the same weight of lemon extract.

My hypothesis is that the water cured bud/trim will make a tincture that has less, or possibly even no, green color. This may not matter to many people, but I've got MMJ status in my state, and although I'm legal to use it, I don't like to be obvious. So, clear or yellow or even such light green that it's barely there would be a huge advantage when adding tincture to lemonade while I'm in public... I added 4 tsp. to my 32 oz. bottle of lemonade yesterday, and it turned a cloudy & sickly greenish-yellow. It didn't look like a lime flavored drink. It just looked weird, and kinda gross. Made me think of glowing green nuclear waste.  Tasted good, though.


----------



## Big P (Dec 8, 2009)

why not heat the mixture so you can dose in 30 min


----------



## potka (Dec 8, 2009)

@ katawinic (or whatever) = yeah i stained it out already. i put it in a hot water bath as well. and shook it constantlly. You dont have to let it sit for a month... It's plenty potent. but i dont know how often i'll make tinctures. This is because it doesn't give me the same effect smoking does. All it really does is knock me out and relaxes me i've never gotten stoned off it. Also do you heat you buds before you toss it in the extract? 

ps. i hate you. you sound like one of those annoying stoners.

pps. unless your tastebuds have deformed over the years i'm calling bull on that lemonade tasting good. I thought the same thing tried it. and its comparable to licking a lemon evey time i take a drink

i forgot whose name it was but they were asking how it went. well the lemon extract in my honest opinion is a bad medium for a tincture. Why? idk why but it BURNS i tried taking it sub lingually and my mouth was tingling...NOT IN A GOOD WAY. Its nice as a alternative if you can't find high proof vodka. but the lemony taste is way too overpowering.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 8, 2009)

.

*"the lemony taste is way too overpowering."*

Good to know, you saved me a nasty batch of tincture. Thanks!

I haven't found the grape extract, I'll let you know how it tastes.

.


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 8, 2009)

Big P said:


> why not heat the mixture so you can dose in 30 min


That's indeed a popular tincture preparation method, and works just as well as the slow/cold method. The pro is that you have an immediate product ready to ingest.  The con is that it tastes horrible compared to the cold method. 

That said,  after it's done brewing in the cupboard, I remove the lid and place the jar in my crock pot for about an hour, set to low heat. I honestly don't know whether this makes any difference in extracting more THC or not, as I've not done a side-by-side comparison. But I've read/heard others say that this does make a difference, in their experiences. (I know the stove would be faster, but I have a tendency to multi-task and next thing I know my stove's contents are burned.  A crock pot set to low will not get too hot for cooking cannabis.)

Removing the jar's lid not only prevents an "explosion" of sorts when opening it after heating like when opening a hot car radiator (yes, I learned this the hard way one night! lol), but it also evaporates quite a bit of the alcohol fumes which are the major culprits in burning the mouth when ingesting the tincture sublingually. 



potka said:


> @ katawinic (or whatever) = yeah i stained it out already. i put it in a hot water bath as well. and shook it constantlly. You dont have to let it sit for a month... It's plenty potent. but i dont know how often i'll make tinctures. This is because it doesn't give me the same effect smoking does. All it really does is knock me out and relaxes me i've never gotten stoned off it. Also do you heat you buds before you toss it in the extract?


Honestly, the only people I've known (to date, and that I can recall) to be thoroughly happy with tincture opposed to canna oil or butter have been two basic groups... *(1)* Those who drink an entire ounce as a shot and/or in a mixed drink, as the THC of course will intensify the alcohol binge night lol, and *(2)* those who are seeking relief from chronic pain; especially when the tincture is extremely potent (i.e., using much more bud/trim/kief than the average recipe instructs), because it's easy to carry a small bottle in one's pocket or purse and very discreetly have a dose of THC in public.

RE: brewing time... All I know is that when I ingested tincture that had brewed for only a week, I had to use at least an ounce at a time, and still all it did for me was make me oh-so-slightly relaxed. Meditating relaxes me more than that one-week-old tincture did.  When I let it brew for a month or longer, it's so potent that I only need a few drops or so under my tongue to bring severe pain down to a tolerable level. And again, a couple teaspoons in my 20 oz. mug of tea cured my insomnia... the one-week-old tincture didn't relax me enough to even lie still enough to hope for sleep. (I did do a side-by-side comparison RE: how long to brew. Same strain, alcohol, amount of each, kept right next to each other, etc.)

I'm not arguing with you or telling you you're wrong. I'm just sharing my personal experiences. 



> ps. i hate you. you sound like one of those annoying stoners.


*Let's see...* I don't constantly brag about how high I am/got, I don't call other people "man/mang" or "dude" or "bro/bra" or by any other stereotypical stoner nickname, I convey coherent thoughts (the majority of the time! lol), I don't dumb myself down so that I can sound like I'm from the ghetto and be thought of as "cool" for said behavior (even though in actuality I do live in the ghetto), and I rarely get "high" period: rather, I use just enough MMJ to tone down my pain without getting bombed because I want to remember what I've discussed and watched on TV and read, etc. *... yep, I sure do sound like one of those annoying stoners, all right!* 

BTW, "hate" is such a strong word. I reserve it for those who've committed the most heinous acts (physically, ethically, etc.) on me, and even then I still often reserve it. At 38 years of age, I have three people on my "hate" list, and every one of them was beyond deserving.



> pps. unless your tastebuds have deformed over the years i'm calling bull on that lemonade tasting good. I thought the same thing tried it. and its comparable to licking a lemon evey time i take a drink


You're actually calling bull on my stating that I like lemonade with a little lemon tincture added to it? Calling bull on *my* opinion of its taste? That's funny right there! 

Taste preference is subjective. (DUH!) It's hard for me to imagine that 1/2 tsp. of lemon extract per cup of lemonade (which is the ratio I listed earlier: 2 tsp. in a quart bottle) being comparable to licking a lemon. Granted, I like my lemonade tart (why add a pound of sugar to something that is meant to be tart, IMO?), but if it's too much for you, try adding a little bit of sweetener next time. Whether you like artificial sweetener or not, Splenda is awesome for lemonade, and dissolves very quickly in cold liquid (unlike sugar)... try one packet and go from there.



> i forgot whose name it was but they were asking how it went. well the lemon extract in my honest opinion is a bad medium for a tincture. Why? idk why but it BURNS i tried taking it sub lingually and my mouth was tingling...NOT IN A GOOD WAY. Its nice as a alternative if you can't find high proof vodka. but the lemony taste is way too overpowering.


Any high proof alcohol is going to burn sensitive mouth tissue. That's just common sense. Again, if you leave the jar of tincture open for a while after all other preparation is finished, much of the alcohol fumes will evaporate, which will in turn alleviate much of the strong alcohol taste and inevitable burn.


Potka, differing opinions are welcome on any thread. Further, they are especially helpful on "how to" threads due to so many different methods, results, and preferences. Posting my opinions based on actual experience does not make me an "annoying stoner" nor does it warrant hate. Nor does it mean my tastebuds have deformed over the years. Ad nauseaum. Learn how to discuss, debate, compare, learn from others (as they should from you as well), and when all else fails... agree to disagree. 



Hobbes said:


> *"the lemony taste is way too overpowering."*
> 
> Good to know, you saved me a nasty batch of tincture. Thanks!


Any extract is exponentially concentrated, which is why the taste from the lemon extract is so overpowering. For a lemon pound cake recipe, generally only 1 tsp. of lemon extract is used.

This is why I aim for extremely potent tincture. Then I only need to use a very small amount (drops to teaspoons), just enough to flavor foods or drinks that are enhanced with lemon flavor, such as tea (hot or iced). I've also added a bit of lemon tincture to rum & coke before, figuring it couldn't be too bad since a Cuba Libre is a R&C with a lime squeeze... and although it didn't taste like a Cuba Libre, it actually was, indeed, quite delicious.  (IMNSHO! lol) I've also added it to just plain water, as I always prefer straight water with lemon in it. Yes, I can taste a trace of the alcohol when I use only a small amount in drinks, but it's literally just a trace. I honestly think I wouldn't even notice it if I didn't already know it was in there. 

Happy Cooking! 
~~ *Kat* ~~


----------



## potka (Dec 8, 2009)

WOAH WOAH hold up man bra dude. (yes i'm making fun of you) 
Let's clarify a few things.
1. Many people will agree with me that the "old fashioned way" produces the nastier tasting product, not the other way around.
2. "Removing the jar's lid not only prevents an "explosion" of sorts when opening it after heating like when opening a hot car radiator (yes, I learned this the hard way one night! lol)"- since you say you dont want to be a stupid stoner. i guess this just makes you dumb in general.
3. If you read carefully i stated "unless your taste buds have deformed over the years", which turns our i was correct. You being 30+ years your taste buds are getting to the stage where they are starting to diminish. I would not want anyone reading this too make the same mistake i did and end up wasting a perfectly fine glass of lemonade.
4. I have had so many shots of varying high proof liquors that i know very well the burning sensation. This was way worse.
5. Your "brewing time" method is not comparable to mine. I did not see that you heat up your cannabis before putting it into the tincture, this will drastically change the amount of time needed to soak.
6. I will withdraw my statement of hate since your right it does mean extreme dislike. So take out the extreme, i just dislike you.
7. I dont need to prove my point on your status as annoying stoner, as your post justified that.

ps. why couldn't helen keller drive?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> * yep, I sure do sound like one of those annoying stoners, all right!*   My favorite.
> 
> Happy Cooking!
> ~~ *Kat* ~~


 Well Played/Said Kat, (all of your answers to each quote).
 I like the lemonade idea, and also making a tincture and leaving it be for 30 days.
 I just harvested late last month and have plenty to cook with. I will be making butter for my morning toast also I am going to grind up 14-20 grams of kind bud and add to flour to make cookies. I want to see if it makes them taste any better than the butter.
 I prefer the butter flavor, my wife does not.


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 9, 2009)

potka said:


> WOAH WOAH hold up man bra dude. (yes i'm making fun of you)


Is this where I'm supposed to burst into tears?



> Let's clarify a few things.


Yes, please let's...

1. Many people will agree with me that the "old fashioned way" produces the nastier tasting product, not the other way around.
This doesn't make you right *or* wrong, since just as many would disagree.

2. "Removing the jar's lid not only prevents an "explosion" of sorts when opening it after heating like when opening a hot car radiator (yes, I learned this the hard way one night! lol)"- since you say you dont want to be a stupid stoner. i guess this just makes you dumb in general.
I didn't realize that making mistakes and/or forgetting to do things indeed makes a person dumb in general! You pegged me!  You need to brush up on reading comprehension... I never said I "don't want to be a stupid stoner" now, did I? You said I sound like one, and I responded with a short list of why I don't; not why I don't wish to be one. Rewriting history makes a person look dumb in general (i.e., claiming I said something I clearly didn't). Further, if you think calling someone a stoner on RIU is an insult, you've got another think coming.

3. If you read carefully i stated "unless your taste buds have deformed over the years", which turns our i was correct. You being 30+ years your taste buds are getting to the stage where they are starting to diminish. I would not want anyone reading this too make the same mistake i did and end up wasting a perfectly fine glass of lemonade.
Had you read carefully, you'd know that I acknowledged the "deformed tastebuds" remark. You need to cite your sources in the statement I marked red; your own "facts" with nothing to back them up are nothing more than personal opinion fabricated by your own imagination unless/until proof is provided. If you "wasted a perfectly fine glass of lemonade" then I suggest you learn to follow, modify, and even create recipes. Ingredients are measured and recipes created for a very specific reason, dontcha know... palatable results. Just because you made a mistake in measuring and therefore wasted a perfectly fine glass of lemonade does not mean that "anyone reading this" would do the same. What is lemon extract made of? What is lemonade made of? Do the math, Einstein.  I rest my case. 

4. I have had so many shots of varying high proof liquors that i know very well the burning sensation. This was way worse.
I'm accused of "sounding like an annoying stoner" yet here you are bragging about having had "so many shots of varying high proof liquors." Pot, meet Kettle. Now, had you evaporated much of the alcohol fumes, you most likely wouldn't have had such a burning sensation. Further, every liquor has not only a different flavor, but a different kind of burning sensation. High proof alcohol will burn sensitive tissue every time, and at 160 proof (the lemon extract I have) something would be wrong if there wasn't a burning sensation. Here's a huge clue, genius: lemon (and any other food) extract is not made for drinking, it's made for adding minute amounts to food/drink recipes for flavoring. Therefore, it would be a tremendous waste of time, money, and production for the manufacturers to age and otherwise temper it for flavor and lack of burn, etc., for the purpose of drinking it straight. You're grasping at straws, dear.

5. Your "brewing time" method is not comparable to mine. I did not see that you heat up your cannabis before putting it into the tincture, this will drastically change the amount of time needed to soak.
a. Common sense would dictate that comparing differences in methods will not be comparable to others' methods.
b. Again, heating dry cannabis before adding it to alcohol, oil, butter, etc., is only performed to remove moisture in the bud/trim. If it's 100% dried, to the point of cooking herbs that are dried with the intention of storing them long term, then there is no moisture to evaporate. I, among many others who make cannabis edibles, have compared pre-heated cannabis to non-pre-heated (when properly and completely dried), and have found absolutely no difference in potency nor in time needed to soak or cook tincture, oil, butter, etc. Yes, there are some that swear by this step, but there is at least an equal amount of people who swear that it's an absolutely unnecessary waste of time and effort. Bottom line is, when one obtains one's desired results, then one's method is "right" for that one person. Period. End of subject.

6. I will withdraw my statement of hate since your right it does mean extreme dislike. So take out the extreme, i just dislike you.
You've obviously mistaken me for someone who gives a damn. The feeling's mutual (to state it extremely nicely), solely due to the behavior you're displaying. You don't like that I have the audacity to disagree with your opinions (or worse, GASP, offer you some advice), which is perfectly acceptable, but how you've been responding is equally perfectly infantile.

7. I dont need to prove my point on your status as annoying stoner, as your post justified that.
No, in the realm of reality, your post revealed (though I certainly wouldn't say "justified") your maturity level and social skills. Or, I should reiterate, lack thereof.

Since you're apparently on some "I'm better than you" kick, keep in mind that even after you felt the dire necessity to oh-so-kindly announce that you hate me and I sound like one of those annoying stoners, and make further attempts at defaming my character and sending me into tearful outbursts, I still chose to remain calm *and* give you some helpful tips from personal experience derived from experimenting. I could've resorted to ad hominems like you love to do, but I'm above that. 'Nuff said.

ps. why couldn't helen keller drive?
What's that got to do with the price of tea in China? If this is supposed to be a "trick question" in an attempt to display your vast intelligence, you've failed.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Well Played/Said Kat, (all of your answers to each quote).
> I like the lemonade idea, and also making a tincture and leaving it be for 30 days.
> I just harvested late last month and have plenty to cook with. I will be making butter for my morning toast also I am going to grind up 14-20 grams of kind bud and add to flour to make cookies. I want to see if it makes them taste any better than the butter.
> I prefer the butter flavor, my wife does not.


Thanks, GG!  I wasn't seeking praise, but it's still refreshing to be informed that you're not quite as off the rocker as some would like to make you appear. 

My son's best friend makes brownies the "flour" way, and they taste *very* earthy; they taste like cooked bud, which isn't a very pleasant flavor to many people. Pleasant to the palate or not, the weed taste overrides the chocolate/fudge taste of his brownies exponentially. His brownies also aren't potent in the least... they've not once had the slightest effect on me, RE: pain or high. My guess is that the small amount of time taken to bake the brownies isn't enough to extract the THC from ground bud into the butter/oil. Could be something else he does or doesn't do, though.  He had one of my brownies a couple weeks ago, and begged me to teach him how to do it.  My son told me last week that his friend's latest batch of brownies were much better than all his previous attempts. 

Do you mean your wife doesn't like the flavor of butter *at all* in cookies, or the flavor of canna butter? If it's the latter, there are ways to make canna butter (and oil, and tincture) with little to no pot taste at all... my hubby ate one of my Medicinal Brownies by accident, because the only flavor it contained was that of fudge brownies. Put him in another universe for a few hours, too!  (He doesn't parttake in pot, ever. He's all for it being 100% legalized, but it's simply not his cup of tea.)


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 9, 2009)

.

Katatawnic have you tried making tincture from kief or honey oil? I have a hard time getting the resin to disolve, even in 151 proof rum (still 20% less alcohol per volume than everclear). I let an ounce batch sit since May 31. It's all disolved but I forgot about it until I read your post and he cannaboids have no doubt degraded, not too potent. The taste is much better and you can make the tincture very potent. 

What are your thoughts on the speed of dissolving the resin? I want to make glycerin tincture (don't like alcohol) but even heating it I don't get the resin disolved. I've collected the residue from the bottom of a jar, rinsed and strained some in a bubblebag then checked it under a hand microscope and the trichome heads are still round and very much intact. I was thinking of some type of acidic liquid to dissolve the resin, even pouring a touch of liquid butane on it to make honey oil before the resin. I'm impatient and don't have enough extra bud/kief to let things site for 30 or 60 days.

The three things I'm most interested in are potency, speed of preparation, taste - in that order. Any help you could give would be appreciated. Here's the thread where I'm collecting info so you can see where I'm at, all advice is appreciated.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/125137-alcohol-tincture.html

.

Thanks for sharing your experiences, it's been really helpful. Let me share one of mine with you, should give everyone a laugh and break some tension. My Jar Refining reciepie, similar to what you mentioned, comes with an explosion warning. Perfectly safe though. 

.

.

I found a simpler way to refine butter/oil:

Put the cannabutter in a large pyrex mason jar (the more water the better the refinining) and pour in steaming hot water, fill about 3/4. Have a second pyrex container on hand, the same size or larger than the first jar. I use a 2 liter pyrex measuring cup, you could use another mason jar but it must be a wide mouth to get the butter out easily when it hardens.

Put the top on the jar and shake. You'll need oven mitts or a dish town for the heat. Be careful when you shake the jar, the heat from the water will expand the air and if the lid isn't on perfectly tight hot butter will squirt out. Shake up and down easily once or twice to see if the lid is on well. After a couple of shakes it wouldn't be a bad idea to let some of the heated air out of the jar to lower the inside air pressure. Shake for a few minutes to get the chlorophyll, terpins and plant matter (bud & leaf bits, dregs flower, etc).

Pour the mix in the pyrex dish or wide mouth mason jar, or leave in the first jar if it's a wide mouth - less loss. Pour steaming hot water in the first jar, cover and shake to get the rest of the butter that's on the walls, I usually do this twice. Clean your tools (spoons, forks, strainers, etc) with hot water poured over the jar to get butter lost. Pour all this into the wide mouth mason jar.

Into the fridge or freezer to speed cooling and hardening. When the butter hardens into a hard disk cut around the container wall and lift out the butter disk with forks or a spatula. Get the bits of butter out with a spoon or strainer, pour out the foul water, scrape out the rest of the butter. A narrow mouth jar would make removing the butter more difficult.

I found that I lost butter during boiling and on the walls of the pot, and I had to boil out doors because of the smell of boiling Volcano dregs. Absolutely disgusting. I made my last batch of Lava Butter using Dr Jay's Black Out Budd Butter recipe, slow cooker in my grow room so the air filter could take care of the smell - there was hardly any smell except when I stirred the mix. The jar method for refining took care of the rest of the smell.

.

_**edit**_

*Explosion Warning!*

I was walking my hounds, thinking about jar refining among other things, when it occurred to me how the shaking of the jar would make 750 ml of water - at 200F+ - contact 250 ml of air - at say an average of 100F. The water would stay about the same temperature but the air would heat up instantly, and try to expand - building pressure.

A rule of thumb for tire pressure is that for every 10 degrees F the temperature changes the tire pressure will change by 1 psi. If we heat the 250 ml (1 cup) of air in the 1 liter jar to 200F we get an increase of 10 psi. 

I learned the hard way that even if you think the top is on tight, it may not be. I lost a quarter of my butter on one run, scalding water and boiling fat all over my hands. It took me a second geyser to figure out something was wrong, then a few minutes to think through what I was doing. And that I got off lucky, if the jar had a hairline crack or wasn't a mason jar and the top was tight it could have exploded, scaling more of me with boiling oil and sticking me with with glass shrapnel.

When you have the hot water and butter in the jar put the flat lid on the jar (not the screw on part) and let the air heat up and pop the lid up a few times. It'll let the air inside heat up and the density and pressure won't be as high. It still would be a good idea to shake straight up and down, gently, once or twice and crack the lid to let some of the heated air out.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/278166-refine-your-cannabuter-better-taste.html

.


----------



## potka (Dec 9, 2009)

you spent way too much time replying to my post lol. how long did that take you?
also i wasn't bragging about drinking, just showing that i know what different liquors taste like. and you proved my point with "therefore, it would be a tremendous waste of time, money, and production for the manufacturers to age and otherwise temper it for flavor and lack of burn, etc., for the purpose of drinking it straight" - thats what i was talking about with the burning sensation...i dont see where your argument on this point is...as you basically agreed with me
and the preheating of cannabis isn't to remove moisture...i'm pretty sure that it's to turn the thca (i think) into thc. they say it's basically activating it. search it up there's a billion things on this
also i wasn't lying about your tastebuds changing...http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/004013.htm 
your talking about making your own lemonade. which would work with the lemon extract. but thats not what you or i did we put lemon extract in already made lemonade.so it's pointless to bring that up, because that's not what i was talking about.
and my first statement was not too make you cry. i'm sure when you were younger you guys were saying things like "groovy" and other 70's terms...not everyone talks like that. But that was your lingo then. Now its different. wait i just realized your lingo was from the 80's. i dont know what they were saying then lol.


ps. because she's a women!! LOL


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Is this where I'm supposed to burst into tears?
> 
> Thanks, GG!  I wasn't seeking praise, but it's still refreshing to be informed that you're not quite as off the rocker as some would like to make you appear.
> 
> Do you mean your wife doesn't like the flavor of butter *at all* in cookies, or the flavor of canna butter? If it's the latter, there are ways to make canna butter (and oil, and tincture) with little to no pot taste at all... my hubby ate one of my Medicinal Brownies by accident, because the only flavor it contained was that of fudge brownies.


 I wanted to just let you know that I am glad to see you set some stupidity straight. I dislike ignorance alot, almost hate it. But some people will never learn and how do we know that they ever had a chance to grow up?

 Kat can you set me straight on some good tasteing Cannabutter. I love Cannabutter on toast, my wife hates cannabutter.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 9, 2009)

.

Golden Ganja do you refine your butter after making it, to remove the chlorophyll and terpins? A good refining will make your cannabutter taste like honey oil butter. I make Lava Butter from Volcano dregs and two quick refinings makes it virtually tastless in brownies.

The butter I like the taste of best comes from ice water extracted kief, mostly resin and what little leaf there in the mix has been washed. Water curing the bud will get rid of the taste as well.

.


----------



## potka (Dec 9, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I wanted to just let you know that I am glad to see you set some stupidity straight. I dislike ignorance alot, almost hate it. But some people will never learn and how do we know that they ever had a chance to grow up?


Tell me how i was being ignorant. How can you hate ignorance? LOL


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 9, 2009)

potka said:


> Tell me how i was being ignorant. How can you hate ignorance? LOL


 ROFLAO.... Sorry, trixs are for kids.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Golden Ganja do you refine your butter after making it, to remove the chlorophyll and terpins? A good refining will make your cannabutter taste like honey oil butter. I make Lava Butter from Volcano dregs and two quick refinings makes it virtually tastless in brownies.
> 
> ...


 Hey Hobbs, what I do is take 14 grams of kind bud and simmer with water and butter for 45 mins stain into bowl, bowl in fridge, 2 hrs later cannabutter, 45 mins later brownies that kick ass for 6-8 hrs.
 How can I refine it? My wife would love to have a brownie that does not taste like Cannabutter. Myself I put it on toast and yum, a dam good buzz for my complete work day.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 9, 2009)

.

Just another wash after you remove your butter from the first boil. You're use to doing this with when you make the butter so it'd be no problem to do a second wash. I refine my Lava Butter from my Volcano dregs twice and the butter is almost like honey oil butter.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/278166-refine-your-cannabuter-better-taste.html

.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks you Hobbes +reps friend.


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 10, 2009)

did you try it?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 10, 2009)

oh really??? said:


> did you try it?


 Going to make butter for a Harvest Party coming up next weekend.
Going to make it the way I normally do, simmering water and 3 sticks butter. But after I strain it I am going to run it through a cheese cloth with more hot water. Going to really get it clean. That and another week of cureing (total 3 weeks) may help the taste.


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 11, 2009)

I've got a pot simmerin now. Do you grind your herb prior?


----------



## Big P (Dec 12, 2009)

oh really??? said:


> I've got a pot simmerin now. Do you grind your herb prior?


 
yes grind to dust


----------

